# Raleigh chopper



## ODDER (May 24, 2021)

Found a Raleigh chopper today. Looking for any info. I’m a stingray guy mainly. Doing a quick google search it appears to be an mk2?


----------



## ODDER (May 24, 2021)

Possibly ultra violet color. According to google. Correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## kunzog (May 24, 2021)

is it for sale?


----------



## ODDER (May 24, 2021)

kunzog said:


> is it for sale?



I’m a stingray guy. So, sure. Send me a PM.


----------



## rfeagleye (May 24, 2021)

I think you're right on the color, Ultra Violet seems to be the color for that one. I think it might be a 1972? Arrow Wedge on the frame might mean something too?

Looks like all the original parts, including the tires. Nice find there!


----------



## rfeagleye (May 24, 2021)

Also, the hubs are dated, just like Schwinn Sting-Ray and Fastback 3-Speed bike, so that could help with the date. Also sent you a PM.


----------



## ODDER (May 24, 2021)

rfeagleye said:


> Also, the hubs are dated, just like Schwinn Sting-Ray and Fastback 3-Speed bike, so that could help with the date. Also sent you a PM.



Thanks for the info. I’ll get right back to ya. Answering a few questions from other PMs too.


----------



## ddmrk (Jun 6, 2021)

Interested if you you are selling it.
Danny k.


----------



## ODDER (Jun 7, 2021)

ddmrk said:


> Interested if you you are selling it.
> Danny k.



Already gone.


----------

